# Philipp Jarnach



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

Works : http://www.musiques-regenerees.fr/ExilBerlin/JarnachPhilipp/JarnachPhilippOeuvres.html

Discography: http://www.musiques-regenerees.fr/ExilBerlin/JarnachPhilipp/JarnachPhilippDiscographie.html


----------

